# fort totten -where we live



## mathjak107 (Jul 18, 2016)

fort totten is an old fort now taken over by the city and used by the fire dept and police dept .  in the 1950's it was a nuclear missle base and up until  just past 9/11 it was an army reserve base . we live within walking distance .

most of the buildings are run down and decayed .


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

Very nice photos~


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 20, 2016)

thanks


----------

